# Are neighbors asking you about 10/31?



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

:jol:It is official...Halloween season 2010 is on!:jol:​
My neighbor saw me walking Blaze and asked if I was "doing" Halloween again this year. (yeah, I'm doin' it). 

For the first time this year, I am kinda in the mood to mess with props. 
Garage cleaning begins today to start getting ready.

uhhhh....now here comes the pressure......


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

The neighbor's grandkids caught me working on a papier mache piece and started drilling me about Halloween last week. They said my yard was super scary. I thanked them, then got a dirty look from grandma when I asked if they wanted to help with the mache work.


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, but I had to say "I don't know". (and if I do, it wouldn't be here...but it was the kids asking and I hate to disappoint them)


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

The Neighbors have been dropping by to check out the garage workshop since I kicked the wife's car to the driveway Sept 1st....

I've got 2x Venues (Local School "Haunted Gym", and the Local Park district's "Haunted Clubhouse") and my lawn this year.. So I've been having anxiety dreams about stuff not getting done.... LOL

RandalB


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

They've been asking me since November 1st last year!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love my neighbors but they probably do get sick of the hundreds of trick or treaters my over the top Halloween decorating brings to our quiet little street. I live in an older neighborhood in my town and my street is lined with beautiful hundred plus year old Oak trees. We get lots of walkers, joggers, and people out walking their dogs or biking with their kids down our street. While I am decorating I get the best comments as the people see the decorations going up. I get my doorway Halloween decorations up by October 10th and I light up my house nightly with my FCG on the side screened porch the whole month of October. I don't get my full size and animated stuff out until Halloween day and my fogs gets rolling out about 5 o'clock and my friends and family "monster crew" get there to scare around 6 o'clock. As people ride by during the month I guess they make a mental note to come back on Halloween for trick or treating so we usually have at least 250 trick or treaters and sometimes more. :googly: I know we get a lot of people that come every year because the parents always tell me they can't wait to see what I am doing each year. I wish I could get my whole block to decorate, but sadly there is only one other house that decorates for Halloween and they are not as crazed as I am about the decorations. Since Halloween falls on a Sunday this year I worry that the powers that be will move trick or treating to Saturday night.  Is that common everywhere or is it just a down South thing? (moving trick or treating from Sunday night?)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Since Halloween falls on a Sunday this year I worry that the powers that be will move trick or treating to Saturday night.  Is that common everywhere or is it just a down South thing? (moving trick or treating from Sunday night?)


No, it isn't a "south" thing....it is usually a "religious" thing because we aren't allowed to worship Satan on Sunday but that is a whole other thread. :zombie:

Back to your regularly scheduled discussion......


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

*Ah the joys of the seaon*

LOL My neighbor who has been tryin to take my throne as the Pumpkin King around my town has hs yard decorated as of 9/6/10. lol He was asking me what i had in the works. Like i would give away my dark secrets lol I AM THE PUMPKIN KING!!!!

Lets just say a demon hell hole and a rottin pumpkin patch with rotting scarecrow ore just two of my new children of the night lol.

Sweet nightmares all.....:xbones:


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Professor Vlad said:


> LOL My neighbor who has been tryin to take my throne as the Pumpkin King around my town has hs yard decorated as of 9/6/10. lol He was asking me what i had in the works. Like i would give away my dark secrets lol I AM THE PUMPKIN KING!!!!
> 
> Lets just say a demon hell hole and a rottin pumpkin patch with rotting scarecrow ore just two of my new children of the night lol.
> 
> Sweet nightmares all.....:xbones:


You are soooo lucky. I use to have people in the neighborhood that would do it up. Competition breeds superior spookiness!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My neighbors Know that there will be scares and chills in store for them, they don't have to ask. Besides they see me going into the garage all the time and working. The last two days I have spent the entire day from 8 am till dark working on finishing my props and decorating for my halloween party. So much work to do and always so little time.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I have had several neighbors ask what are you waiting for. I though you would have started putting stuff out already!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We got our first Halloween inquiry yesterday, as a matter of fact One of our neighbors across the street asked us what we'd be adding new to the display. We told him we were working on a couple things and smiled.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

unfortunitely, i'm not that well known yet....won't they get a treat this year!

so far all i have out is the autumn wreath and some of my cutesy scarecrows i got from hobby lobby and joanne fabrics. i really am thinking up some of my halloween lights. i really am considering it....and maybe my bats and windowclings in the window...

i have a small affinity for scarecrows.:lolkin:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

They have wandered over after seeing me in the garage puttering with the new set piece.
One neighbor said she has already discussed costumes with her husband.
I knew I liked her.....


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup, lots of people stopping by on a daily basis to see what I'm up to. All neighbors and friends know that they are more than welcome to stop by and have a beer with me while I'm in the garage during this time of year. Not much work has gotten done lately so I think I'll leave the garage doors shut for the next few nights and try to get a few 1/2 finished props completed.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i have a small affinity for scarecrows.:lolkin:


If you like scarecrows you need to check out Pumpkinrot.com. Those things put the "scare" in scarecrow. One of a kind designs that put others to shame. Talk about a "Pumpkin King"....Jack would be proud.


----------



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Last Year I threw an adults only party after I had set up my scenario in the front yard. It must have been a hit with everyone. I already have people asking when if it's going to happen again, and what have I been working on to add to my décor.
Gosh I love Halloween!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I start working on my new props in early August. The neighbors all know when they see me in the garage I am working on Halloween. I am usually in there from about 8:30 in the morning till around 9 PM. Sometimes they will stop in and look at what i am building. Mostly they just ask me how the haunt is coming along and tell me how excited they are to see it this year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I admit it...I love having a Halloween rep.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

My neighbors are constantly asking what I'm doing this year. I love it


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Today when I started staking out the burial plots I got some Interest....


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

The lights are going up on the house...staging has begun on the front porch....bins of props are lined up on the driveway...yes they are all wondering what has moved into the neighborhood!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

I've been getting some stares as I bring out a tombstone for paint or as I test fit a facade over my garage doors. But they really have no idea about what's really gonna go down.


----------

